# Improving a duck pond



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I have a couple ponds I can do anything I want with, and I'm wanting to make it more attractive to waterfowl. I shoot a few ducks on it a year, but I know there could be a lot more on it from all the ones that fly over it. Not only ducks, geese too. I've even seen a swan on it.

So, my question is, what could I do to get more birds to come onto it?
Anything I could plant in it?


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Location location location is your #1 issue. Other than that I dunno... But I've heard you can get 50 lb bags of corn at IFA pretty cheap... Nothin illegal about feeding "the sparrows" and "squirrels". Also get some park ducks that look like real mallards and have them live on the pond. I know old wise ducks love company...


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

horn hunter said:


> Location location location is your #1 issue. Other than that I dunno... But I've heard you can get 50 lb bags of corn at IFA pretty cheap... Nothin illegal about feeding "the sparrows" and "squirrels". Also get some park ducks that look like real mallards and have them live on the pond. I know old wise ducks love company...


If your going to go the illegal route that is some grand advise!! I'm sure the Feds would love ya! I'd say just drop about 400 lbs of corn in the water to start with. Then add 200 lbs per week! Don't forget to spread the corn all over the edges to feed the "squirrels!"


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sooo....anything else I could do?


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I do not know about anything you could legally plant but predator control on the property and possible nest boxes could be a start?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

freepunk said:


> I do not know about anything you could legally plant but predator control on the property and possible nest boxes could be a start?


This is a good idea. Nest boxes and predator control are a great idea. Also make sure there's plenty of cover around the ponds to where it is not fed completely off or is not bare. I don't know the size of ponds we are talking but maybe a couple small islands in the middle of the ponds if you have means of creating them would help things such as nesting.

Try seeding your areas with these to help boost duck populations/attraction:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Evol...ck+food+plot&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

http://www.basspro.com/Mossy-Oak-BioLogic-Guides-Choice/product/13013005512325/

Those food plot mixes would probably help you out quite a bit.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

While you are not allowed to bait waterfowl there is nothing prohibiting you from planting small food plots around the outside of the pond, for example, corn, millet etc. These in turn will provide food for a variety of different animals and will attract wildlife. Nothing illegal or unethical about it.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Shoot me a PM with some info (pond depth, soils, size, etc.) on your pond and i can give you some ideas. Im currently in process of doing the same thing with a pond as well.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks to all for your input. king eider: PM sent.


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Native plants*

Plant some alkali, or hardstem bulrush. They are native to Utah and ducks love the seeds in the fall.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Hard to say without seeing them. But planting natives like mentioned is a good idea. Also, the mechanical removal of excess underwater plants if that is an issue. If it is a big problem, some lime could be considered too. If it is an AG area, and it gets mowed, you might play around with the partial removal of some of the plants at the shore. We had a small pond that ducks would not come into, until there was a "hole" in the vegetation on the shore. I have several partially constructed wood duck boxes if you want them.


----------

